# draper-22791-405mm-90w-230v advice?



## Hutzul (8 Nov 2012)

Very new to scroll sawing so can I ask what you think of this please ? http://www.toolbox.co.uk/draper-22791-4 ... 422-120618

Not sure if the flexible drive will be used a great deal, but I can always remove it if not needed.

Any advice welcome


----------



## Roy Clarke (9 Nov 2012)

IMO Draper is a bit like Clarke, there are better tools available. A better approach is to look on ebay, you could get a Hegner Multicut 1 for less, which would be a much better tool.


----------



## Gill (9 Nov 2012)

Hutzul":3fu6dbo3 said:


> Any advice welcome


Read through the posts on this forum about what people look for in buying a new scroll saw. £120 (or thereabouts) is a lot of money and you could be purchasing a Chaiwanese saw that has a great specification but which very few scrollers here actually own and use. With that sort of money you might make a killing online at an auction site bidding for a second-hand Delta, a Diamond or even a Hegner, especially if you buy one "collection only".


Oh, and Diamonds also have a flexible drive shaft.


Oh, and you'll probably never use it. I've never used mine  .


----------



## Hutzul (9 Nov 2012)

Cheers Gill n Roy advice is noted, thank you.

I have read through lots of posts on this site, some posts are many years old, so I question their validity as product quality can change imo.


----------



## mac1012 (9 Nov 2012)

to be fair a machine like this will do cuts ok , the problem is the blade changing will frustrate the hell out of you , 390 for a new base model hegner if you can strech to that but dont make the mistake i made buying a cheaper one and then having to get the real mccoy, you can find hegners on ebay but be careful as someone on here brought a hegner that needed repairing but there are some good ones on there if you lucky 

mark


----------



## bs2236 (17 Nov 2012)

We have also looked at the same draper machine, did you end up purchasing one?


----------

